# Wow.



## Madame Icelandic Horse (May 26, 2020)

Sorry about the title not being specific AT ALL.
Saturday I was at a show and it was late at night. I was going around my course and forgot to check my lead (dont we all?). My horse went over the first jump in the line weirdly, and I nearly fell off. He stopped, midway through the line to let me recollect. I mean a full WOAH, stop, my humans falling off. Once I recollected, he sprang at the second jump from nearly a standstill, and it was perfect! We finished our course and I got a 3rd out of 10. Good judge, eh? The judge also wasnt letting anybody get all the firsts in the division, and thats just plain nice.
Overall, super impressed.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I'd say the judge is of the everyone gets a trophy generation line of thinking. Part of what's wrong in so many ways today. If you(g) didn't ride it and didn't earn it then not fair to those that did. 

Actually we don't all forget.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

One time my niece (great rider) was competing with my little 14.2 appy arab in a jumper class. Over one jump an in and out with one stride between jumps, the horse pulls up and stops, hesetates and takes off for the second jump from almost a stand still, (similar to the op's jump)\

After her round I asked her what happened andwhy he stopped, she said she lost a stirrup over the first and thought she might not make the second clear so she pulled up and regained the stirrup and off again.

This was not exactly the same as the op's jump but just shows what horses can do. By the way she won the class and this was against a large class and our horse the smallest in the class. He always did well in open jumper partly because of his agility and western reining training, could turn on a dime and give aback 11Cents.

You have a good horse there, he looks out for you.


----------



## Morgan.taylor (Sep 1, 2020)

Good horse sure, however I don’t think a judge should be determining how many 1sts a rider gets unless it’s truly that nobody is excelling all around. That’s sort of how it comes off in this story but i sincerely hope not. If i was out riding everyone I’d expect it to show in placings


----------

